# Land Pride SBD108 blower



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

2019 sbd 108” 2-stage blower. Used only 2x for a special contract. Power chute. Perfect. 540 rpm $5000


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Location?


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

Belleville Illinois. I can arrange shipping or delivery


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

Sold


----------

